# How long will plastisols last on transfer paper?



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

I want to print some shirts by order - where people will choose which design they want on which color shirt. So, I want to keep some of my plastisol transfers on the shelf until orders are placed. 

What is the shelf life of plastisols? How long will they stay intact before I have to transfer them? I heard with dye sublimation transfers, I have to use them within a week.


----------



## cryptkeeper (Apr 26, 2010)

I've never used one, but I've heard people using them years after they've been printed (with the hot melt powder). They have to be stored correctly however.


----------



## ole Jobe (Jun 16, 2009)

Plastisol transfers should last indefinitely if store properly, cool, dark and dry. I have used some up to two years old, still worked fine. God Bless.


----------



## ncshirts (Aug 24, 2012)

Done properly 1 year. 2 years not uncommon


----------



## Dee Dee (Sep 23, 2012)

Wow! Great news! Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I am not familiar with plastisol transfers but once, when I was looking to buy plastisol transfer sheets from a local supplier, I was told that its shelf life is about 6 months. Much longer and the plastisol tends to come of the transfer sheet. I was unable to verify that but that was what I was told. 

On the other hand, as posted above, I've been told by some who use them that it last for several years.

Could it depend on the transfer sheet? Or was I given some wrong info?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

There is no definitive shelf like. I have seen transfers that are several years old and they work great. Others may dry out and be unusable.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

any quesses why some last longer than others?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

BroJames said:


> any quesses why some last longer than others?


Could be the environment, manufacturing process, ink, etc.


----------

